# Dogand cat food



## gwen (Jan 18, 2010)

Hello, 
I am relocating this summer to Dubai and planning on bringing a cat and a Dog over there.
They are actually eating "Royal canin" dog and cat's food. Is that available there ? Or should I change ther barnd prior our relocation ?

Thanks
Gwen


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi Gwen, and welcome to the funny farm.

I have absolutely no idea but hang around and I'm sure someone will.

Pet food is relatively expensive here - and not sold everywhere either so you'd have to stick to the more mainstream supermarkets like Geant, Spinneys and Carrefour, I wonder if they have on-line shopping where you can check it out? Probably not!


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Plenty of both Eukanuba and Iams ..... both for either a dog or cat .... good quality food ....not sure about availability of "Royal canin"


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

No reason to switch them. It will be VERY expensive but then I dont know how much you already pay for this as it is imported into france as well. It is probably still quite a bit more expensive here. You can give them a ring and see about cost and if you wish to keep them on it. 

Vet Hospital

I will say the supermarkets stock CRAPPY of the worst kind kitty and dog food If you are the type who will not settle for crap, just go to the vets. Some of the petstores keep food, but I looked at a bag of eukanuba that was near the expiration date. And they are usually expire like a year out!


----------



## Jason G (Jul 30, 2008)

Yes, Royal Canin dog/cat food is available here. You can find it at any Vet clinic, along with Iams dog/cat food. It is much more expensive here, at least compared to the US.


----------



## gwen (Jan 18, 2010)

Thank you Jason.

I am actually paying 61 euros for 15 kg, is that more expensive over there ?


----------



## nzdiaspora (Apr 19, 2010)

Hi Gwen, I pay 18 euros for a 2kg pack of Royal Cannin Cat biscuits. The cat biscuits are widely available at pet stores and i have seen the royal cannin wet food at the european Vet on Sheik Zayed Road (not sure about dog biscuits as i don't have a dog). 
Good luck for the move!!


----------



## NewfGirl24 (Mar 16, 2010)

Does anyone know if the vet clinics carry any kind of grain-free dog food? This is what my dogs eat currently and I don't mind switching brands but would like to keep them grain-free.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

As Canidae is available, and they make grain free dog food, should have no problem picking up that brand. At the vets, a number of the better foods are available.


----------

